# Hunting > Hunting >  Poor going from my local gunshop I thought!

## dale

So I have a mate that's younger then me and hasn't even got a firearms licence yet or even applied for one. But he made a trip to a shop, he dosnt know anything to do with rifles but failed to ask myself or a mate to go with him. Long story short he has ticked up 1500 on a new rifle and scope on hp. I would f thought the salesman shouldn't of done this and should of recommed getting a f.a.l first etc. what do You guys think

----------


## dogmatix

Well, now your younger mate will get his a into g and get his license!

----------


## stingray

What did he buy?

----------


## Tommy

That's hilarious!

----------


## dale

He went in with the intention of getting a air rifle so he says but left with a howa in 708. Can't really say bad choice but I would of said tikka in 308 but he never asked me haha

----------


## dogmatix

Yeah personally I would have told him to get a good second hand rifle and good optics for less $. (I tend to tell new guys to get a Tikka T3 in 6.5x55 Swe)
Howas are good and although we give 7mm08 owners grief for being metrosexuals, it is a good starter and all round calibre.
The package scopes tend to be a bit marginal and the HP will end up being a bit though.

----------


## HNTMAD

assuming he hasnt left with it already they wont let it go without seeing arms license or they in the deep brown stuff, if it is on tick then it wont take much to get them to change the make and model with some encouragement from you!!

----------


## stingray

bit off topic but...

There once was two salesmen in a hardwhare shop ,the old hand says to the young bloke he has to learn to "up sell".

What do ya mean ask the young bloke? here watch and learn says the old hand... 

He walks up to a bloke looking at some fish hooks ... and with some blah de blah the bloke walks out with fish hooks, bait ,nylon and sinkers.

See says the old hand... saw he was looking at hooks , so I knew he was going fishing so I advised him of that other gear he would need and hay presto more gear sold... "Hmm says the young hand got ya"!!

well a couple hours pass and the old hand comes wandering back from smoko to see the young hand helping a bloke hook up a brand new boat, filled with new rods and gear for africa. 

he's lost for words!! so when the young bloke comes back into the store he just has to ask, "how did you manage that"??

Well says the young hand.... "I did what you said"

"Eh" say the old hand  
....I saw that bloke standing around while his lady was looking at femine products , so I wandered ..real casual like you said... and said "well looks like your weekends screwed mate you should go fishing and it all went from there".

----------


## dale

Haha yeah I'm all for up sells I was really thinking. Why sell something that you know the guy have. It would of been like a fat kid in a candy store.

----------


## dale

Can't have

----------


## ebf

Hang on, so a guy goes to a shop and says "I wanna buy a gun", and lo and behold, the shop dude sells him a gun...

And you want to complain about this ?!?

I must be missing something  :Psmiley:

----------


## 199p

The dumbest part on your mate is to tick it up

----------


## dale

Young minds think dumb I guess what comes down to. @ebf I get what your saying but I woulnt care less if he had a f.a.l in the first place but more that they are happy to sell it to him knowing that there could be a chance he may be refused a f.a.l or fail the test etc.

----------


## Spudattack

Would he not have lay buyed it as he does not have it yet? That would be fine as there is no interest on lay buy.

----------


## screamO

I would have waited until I had my FAL.
Could you even sign up to rifle without a FAL? There has to be an ownership issue somewhere doesn't there? It's not like buying a car....I mean there's no age restriction or licence restriction as long as your not driving on a public road, unlike firearms?

----------


## veitnamcam

Must be lay buy? Can't see the shop or finance company oking finance to someone without wc licence.

----------


## Pengy

If a finance co is involved, they won't me a rat's posterior whether the guy has the legal right to own a rifle. They will have a signature to enter a legal agreement to pay up.

----------


## HNTMAD

> I would have waited until I had my FAL.
> Could you even sign up to rifle without a FAL? There has to be an ownership issue somewhere doesn't there? It's not like buying a car....I mean there's no age restriction or licence restriction as long as your not driving on a public road, unlike firearms?


Why not, no ownership issue until it is all paid for, thats when he will need to produce FAL

----------


## 257weatherby

Must be a slow day at work.......................................

----------


## square1

He will only need to show his FAL when he takes it away, I put a deposit on a used rifle before I had mine as I didn't want to miss out. Doesn't sound like the shop has done any wrong.

----------


## POME

> The dumbest part on your mate is to tick it up


The % extra he will be paying on credit will be huge. The old saying " A fool and his money are soon parted ".  I have a feeling these things have a stand down period from the time you sign so you can stop the sale. Another thing. I got a Howa 708 with suppressor bipod and 3 boxes of ammo for $1300. Where is he shopping?

----------


## JRW87

Never ever tick anything up and never pay sticker price.

----------


## BruceY

What about the 'cooling off' period, does that apply to HP, I would also suggest to the younger buy a good second hand lead thrower to start out with....cheers

----------


## MattyP

I paid for my .22 and ammo before I had my FAL. The shop held it until I came in a month later with my license. The only problem I see is if the HP started ticking over immediately....that's a bit rough but I guess if he was willing to do it then it's his own fault.

----------


## tararua

I have seen forum members do some pretty good deals on here, should have come here first.

----------


## Tommy

> I have seen forum members do some pretty good deals on here, should have come here first.


+1

----------


## moonhunt

This is win-win , shop gets a sale, mate fails to come up with the goods a deflated priced firearm is yours

----------


## Clint Ruin

Have worked in a few shops that offered finance. The two different finance company's both required a FAL to complete the contract.

----------


## 260hunter

> Haha yeah I'm all for up sells I was really thinking. Why sell something that you know the guy have. It would HAVE been like a fat kid in a candy store.


There fixed one of your grammatical errors for you. 

The word is have not of

----------

